# Internship



## transcend (Aug 23, 2011)

Hello to all!

I am new on this forum and have a question. 

I would really like to get a payed internship somewhere in Australia for a period of 3 months. I am from Europe and don't know the type of visa i would need. I also don't know where exactly could i find an internship. I have looked in to some agencies but they all have very high fees. Any other ideas? 

Cheers


----------

